
'Ventilators' donated by Elon Musk can't be used on coronavirus patients - aaronbrethorst
https://news.yahoo.com/ventilators-donated-elon-musk-cant-150000445.html
======
awaythrower
Worthless. BiPAPs are for sleep apnea, COPD and other minor NIV airway needs,
not keeping patients who have narrow, high-pressure therapeutic windows alive
between drowning and barotrauma while dodging ventilator-associated bacterial
pneumonia or spreading virions all over an ICU. There are needs for mostly
adult NIV ICU ventilators, with additional needs for adult/child NIV/TI
ICU/hospital room ventilators as well. There are roughly a dozen manufacturers
globally, with about 3 in the US: GE, ResMed, and Vyaire (spun-off from BD),
while Medtronic dodged US taxes with a corporate inversion to Ireland. IIRC,
the second DPA order covers the US ones above, Medtronic, Phillips
(Netherlands), and Hill-Rom (also US). I wonder how it works to compel a Dutch
company to make things for the US market? Perhaps there are potential trade,
sanctions, and/or property seizure ban-hammers involved.

